# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  یک مشکل

## AHRIMANSEFID

سلام
بسیار ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید.



( ! ) Fatal error: Default value for parameters with a class type hint can only be NULL in /home/mat/public_html/application/modules/s/models/Str.php on line 4
Call Stack
#    Time    Memory    Function    Location
1    0.0005    269472    {main}( )    .../index.php:0
2    0.0136    1850520    require_once( '/home/mat/public_html/vendor/codeigniter/framework/system/core/CodeIgniter.php' )    .../index.php:309
3    0.0630    10189320    call_user_func_array:{/home/mat/public_html/vendor/codeigniter/framework/system/core/CodeIgniter.php:514} ( )    .../CodeIgniter.php:514
4    0.0630    10189600    Bets->index( )    .../CodeIgniter.php:514
5    0.0630    10190952    Bets->checkBetsResults( )    .../Bets.php:32
6    0.0633    10356792    MY_Loader->eloquent( )    .../Bets.php:42
7    0.0633    10357168    Modules::load_file( )    .../MY_Loader.php:281
A PHP Error was encountered

Severity: Warning

Message: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/mat/public_html/application/modules/s/models/Str.php:4)

Filename: core/Common.php

Line Number: 574
A PHP Error was encountered

Severity: Compile Error

Message: Default value for parameters with a class type hint can only be NULL

Filename: models/Str.php

Line Number: 4

----------

